
Show HN: Registered Domain Names Search - sneg55
https://domainsdb.info
======
runnr_az
That's a really nice flip of the classic domain registration search... clever!
Just gotta keep those zone files up to date...

------
conmarap
I was looking for exactly this a while back. Awesome little tool!

------
oav
Great idea and perfect tool!

~~~
sneg55
Thanks, we are going to release REST API next week.

